# Not Deja vu - Welcome to Our NEWSEST, Newest Moderator



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

No you're not experiencing deja vu all over again. Jimmyjames (who goes by Jim) has agreed to round out our moderator team and help us keep the place nice and tidy. Jim is a good fit for our WB staff and we're tickled to have him on board. 

Please let him know you appreciate his time and talent too; even though moderators get paid a ton of money here (:rofl2:) they still like to know they're appreciated. 

Welcome Jim, and thanks for for all you are about to do, sucker.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS Jim. And welcome to the dark side. LOL


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome suc... errr I mean Jim. And Thanks for the Help!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome Jim  Now you will have to install a monitor on that new lathe  ~ Scott


----------



## EricJS (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations Jim! Thanks for the contribution to such a great site!

Kevin, Great selections on the staff you've chosen! Very well done!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW there are a lot of em now
> 
> Jim



Need em to keep herd on those wild Floridians..............


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW there are a lot of em now
> 
> Jim



The goal is to have 5 moderators for every member. Eventually, when we have enough mods we are going to round you all up and place you in reeducation camps. You sick wood people need serious medication, thought control, and social retraining.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > WOW there are a lot of em now
> ...



This retraining should start by sending all your best wood to a remote location in eastern Washington- for academic purposes use Zip code 99206 for shipping .


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will try not to be too hard on you!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > WOW there are a lot of em now
> ...


Is there a Floridian moderator?!? No taxation without representation!!!! 

Congrats Jim!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> No taxation without representation!!!!



If I ever start levying taxes against the members we can talk about it then. If you like paying trading taxes, go to one of those auctions sites. They won't disappoint you in that regard. In the meantime Florida will have no representation here.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > No taxation without representation!!!!
> ...


I will not leave!!! Please don't make me!!! Y'all Texans are stern! Lol


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome, Jim! I'm surprised no one mentioned the tradition of new mods sending choice wooden goodies to existing mods... It was clearly in the fine print of the contract that Kevin forged your name on...


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jim. I'm pretty sure that you are as twisted as the rest of us and will fit in just fine.
:wacko1:


----------



## drycreek (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## healeydays (Apr 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > No taxation without representation!!!!
> ...



Taxes? I'm from NH, we don't believe in taxes (no sales or income taxes here but high property taxes)

Kidding aside, congrats Jim. I know you'll do a fine job keeping us following them rules...


----------



## BarbS (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, Jim, for jumping in and offering your services! I appreciate all the mods for their stellar work ethic! ;-)


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Barb :)


----------



## Patrude (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No you're not experiencing deja vu all over again. Jimmyjames (who goes by Jim) has agreed to round out our moderator team and help us keep the place nice and tidy. Jim is a good fit for our WB staff and we're tickled to have him on board.
> 
> Please let him know you appreciate his time and talent too; even though moderators get paid a ton of money here (:rofl2:) they still like to know they're appreciated.
> 
> Welcome Jim, and thanks for for all you are about to do, sucker.



Hotdigittiedawg!!!!! congrats to you! Sure appreciate all that you folks do for us here!


----------

